# Hopping up the hopper with a hopper extension for Harman P-Series



## Don2222 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello

Time to install the hopper extension for the Harman P-61a. This hopper extension was not purchased thru a Harman Dealer and certainly may not be made by Harman.
There were no holes drilled in the extension and no bolts or screws provided.

My question is:
*Should nuts and bolts be used or are self tappers strong enough?*
I do like the nuts and bolts because I could tighten them down on the RTV and make a good air tight seal!

Here is what I did.
The original hopper lid has a piano hindge and was riveted into the top of the hopper. It took a 1/8" titanium drill bit to drill out the rivets. I placed paper towel in the bottom or the hopper to catch the rivets as they fell. Falling in pellets is like falling in quick sand! I drilled out the rivets in the hindge and removed the lid. Because of other rivets in in the top, the extension did not sit as flush as I liked. So I drilled out the rest of the rivets and the two back corner reinforcement plates fell out. I also banged down the back corners with a hammer to make them flatter.

At this point I decided to use nuts and bolts. I found that 6-32 bolts would fit into the small holes the rivets came out of. Those bolts are tiny, so I got an 11/64" drill bit and reamed the holes so the heaftier 8/32" bolts would fit. I put the extension on the hopper making sure the latch tab was in front. Then using a felt pen I marked all the existing holes. Any holes I could not find could be measured and marked with the measure tape. I also decided not to use the holes in the two front corners because they would go thru the seam in the extension. So I measured an inch from the corner and made 2 new holes for the front.

Continued


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 30, 2013)

Continued

The lid was placed carefully on the top of the extension. Then opened slowly so the holes in the piano hindge could be carefully marked and drilled to 11/64" for the 8/32 bolts.
After drilling all the holes, I painted the areas before assembly. When it is assembled there will be no exposed unpainted surface. The last hole was the large 1/2" hole for the latch. As I was drilling it, the two pop rivets just sheared off! LOL (but I was cussing when it all hit the floor!) So I drilled out those holes to 11/64" for two more 8/32" bolts. Then I put clear silicone on the top of the hopper and bolted the extension with the 8/32" bolts, nuts and c lock washers. After tightening with a wrench I wiped off the silicone oozing out the seam. Then I bolted on the piano hinge. Before attaching the hopper latch, I painted the top and sides of the extension with the Satin black so it all matched.

The stove was Golden Fire Brown enamel and the hopper extension was a shiny black enamel. Therefore I painted over the brown with the very high temperature VHT flame proof flat black as a primer. Then I will paint the whole stove with Stove Bright Satin Black except the inside of the fire box and ash pan will remain the flat black!

Actually the way it is bolted in, the bolts can be removed and the extension can be remove. The the lid can be bolted back to the stove using the 8/32" bolts into the original holes that were reamed out larger for these bolts!

*Is this a good way to do it since no instructions were provided?*


----------



## Harman man (May 1, 2013)

lQQks like a nice job to me...anything to help extend time between fillings is welcome..IMHO...How much more pellets can you put in and how many did it hold before?


----------



## DAKSY (May 1, 2013)

Harman man said:


> lQQks like a nice job to me...anything to help extend time between fillings is welcome..IMHO...How much more pellets can you put in and how many did it hold before?


 
IIRC, the Harman Hopper Extension adds another 60lbs to the capacity. I wanna do it, but the gf thinks it looks like a big toilet with the extension added...


----------



## Delta-T (May 1, 2013)

my co-worker has the Harman Extension on his PC45....we got him a toilet flush handle and mounted it to the extension with a magnet...classy.


----------



## mralias (May 1, 2013)

Hmmmm....is a pellet stove forbidden from being put in a bathroom? It would certainly make it a warm morning constitutional.


----------



## Don2222 (May 1, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> IIRC, the Harman Hopper Extension adds another 60lbs to the capacity. I wanna do it, but the gf thinks it looks like a big toilet with the extension added...


 
Tell your gf instead of filling it so often you will spend the time with her.


----------



## DAKSY (May 1, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Tell your gf instead of filling it so often you will spend the time with her.


 
The problem is that SHE fills it & a 40 lb bag is a tad much for her to get over her head... She's vertically challenged...'Course we could always use a smaller bucket to fill with...I'm working on her...we'll get there...


----------



## Don2222 (May 1, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> IIRC, the Harman Hopper Extension adds another 60lbs to the capacity. I wanna do it, but the gf thinks it looks like a big toilet with the extension added...


 
Hi Daksy

I have seen conflicting info about how many lbs of pellets the hopper and extension is:
Here is one from http://woodheatsupply.com/harman/pellet.htm

This coinsides with what you said. The original hopper is 72lbs and then 60 lbs for the 22.6" extension would make it 132 lbs

My off brand is 12" high x 22-3/8" wide x 8" deep
The 12" high is key because the other dimensions have to match the stove!

Optional Features:
24 K Gold Door
24 K Gold Sunrise with 24 K Gold Ash Lip
Gold Air Grill
Ceramic Log Set
Custom Colors (Satin Black is Standard)
Outside Air Kit
*Hopper Extension Increases Capacity to 132 Pounds*
Side Heat Shields (For Close Installations)
Thermostat
Decorative Tiles
Battery Backup System

HOWEVER
The harman stoves web site states that the P61a extension only adds 50 lbs capacity
See
http://www.harmanstoves.com/Products/P61A-Pellet-Stove.aspx?page=Accessories

Trim kit in gold, stainless steel and bright nickel
Louver trim in gold, brushed stainless or bright nickel
*Hopper extension kit, adding an additional 50 lbs capacity*
Side heat shields for close installations
Ceramic logs
12" x 6" brushed stainless steel plate (deer)
12" x 6" slate tiles in a variety of designs
Outside air kit
Direct vent wall pass-through
Battery back-up (Model 512H)


----------



## gbreda (May 1, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> IIRC, the Harman Hopper Extension adds another 60lbs to the capacity. I wanna do it, but the gf thinks it looks like a big toilet with the extension added...


 
This is where the beast residing in the basement comes in.  Who cares what it looks like.

This may be an option for me prior to next season.  130 or so lbs of fuel would be real nice.


----------



## Don2222 (May 1, 2013)

gbreda said:


> This is where the beast residing in the basement comes in. Who cares what it looks like.
> 
> This may be an option for me prior to next season. 130 or so lbs of fuel would be real nice.


 
It make a difference of adding pellets only once a day instead of twice a day! That is a big time saver in the dead of winter

I got this aftermarket brand for $95 instead of the OEM for $250.00 That helps too!
Here is the OEM one
http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Harman_22_6_Hopper_Extension_Kit_p/1-00-09636.htm


----------



## iceguy4 (May 5, 2013)

filling stove 2 times a day is a PITA....just being able to fall asleep on the couch and not worrying bout the stove is priceless for me


----------



## Don2222 (May 5, 2013)

iceguy4 said:


> filling stove 2 times a day is a PITA....just being able to fall asleep on the couch and not worrying bout the stove is priceless for me


X2 - That is what I am talking about!


----------



## Defiant (May 5, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> It make a difference of adding pellets only once a day instead of twice a day!


You need a pellet princess, she will also cook you dinner.  I'm still looking


----------



## Lousyweather (May 6, 2013)

Defiant said:


> You need a pellet princess, she will also cook you dinner.  I'm still looking


 
yea....here's the sexist part of this....neighbor's wife's mom, a Polish national, stays with them from time to time. She is "old school" and plants and tends the garden, raises the chickens, does the wash, kills the chickens, butchers them, and cooks them......ah, the old days!


----------



## rayttt (Dec 2, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> It make a difference of adding pellets only once a day instead of twice a day! That is a big time saver in the dead of winter
> 
> I got this aftermarket brand for $95 instead of the OEM for $250.00 That helps too!
> Here is the OEM one
> http://www.stove-parts-unlimited.com/Harman_22_6_Hopper_Extension_Kit_p/1-00-09636.htm



where did you get a aftermarket brand for 95 from?

Im not paying over 250 dollars for one..not worth half that.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 2, 2013)

rayttt said:


> where did you get a aftermarket brand for 95 from?
> 
> Im not paying over 250 dollars for one..not worth half that.



Maine Craigslist - there is a student that makes them and sells them.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 2, 2013)

Been lookin Don, & can't seem to find any. He must sell out of them quickly...


----------



## rayttt (Dec 2, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Maine Craigslist - there is a student that makes them and sells them.


Thanks..

Haven't found anything so far.


----------



## rayttt (Dec 2, 2013)

Found this one.

http://maine.craigslist.org/hsh/4141903885.html



$85 for a hopper extension is much more like it.


----------



## RCCARPS (Dec 2, 2013)

Here is one just south of Baltimore.

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/app/4216953307.html


----------



## Sniz (Dec 2, 2013)

^ thats right next to my office...........hmmmmm


----------



## bbfarm (Dec 2, 2013)

Wish I could find one for our st criox. So many days I have to rush home from work to fill


----------

